# Leopard gecko sex?



## Caramell (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, I purchased a gecko about 2 months ago, and wow, they grow so fast!
I figured it was time to decide whether it was a girl or boy, so I tried sexing it myself. Didnt work out, as I'm a noob.
So I'm asking the boards what they think.
It's 6 inches in length, from tip of snout to tip of tail.
I'd also like to know what kind of morph my gecko is.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ORO (Sep 15, 2009)

I would say male, not sure on morphs


----------



## kupo969 (Sep 15, 2009)

V-shape pores + bulge = male

The big head also gives it away.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I've been calling him my 'pretty little girl' for over a week now.


----------

